# Brillo loves daddy's flavor!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeap. No mommy flavor, just daddy. He especially loves the army shirts!









"Om nom nom... soooo goooood, daddy!"









"Must... have... shirt..."









"Yes! Yes! More!"









"Most. Ossum. Flavor. Ever."









"I approve of this flavor. I shall anoint. Daddy, why you say "Ew"?"


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

And yes, I know he has poopy boots! These were right before he got his bath tonight! :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Awe! he is so cute! He has HUGE chompers. and looks like a little baby


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

squeeee !! he is soooo cute !!! i love the second to lat pic with his little tongue !!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
I loved it! And your captions were awesome! 
:lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

"Most. Ossum. Flavor. Ever."

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great pictures! I just love your Brillo!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love Brillo pictures! Except the cricket one! He is getting to be quite the superstar: sooooooooooo handsome.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely adorable pictures! Your captions were the best also, very funny indeed.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> "Most. Ossum. Flavor. Ever."
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great pictures! I just love your Brillo!


I second this! "Ossum" is my new favorite spelling ever.

Adorable, adorable pictures! Brillo is such a cutie.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Go Brillo, Go!
I love me some Brillo pics! He is such a little character!
'ossum' :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg these pics are so cute. <333
The captions are funny too. xD


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys!  Brillo adores his fans! He is sending you a hufflepuff as we speak! :lol:

Ossum is definitely his favorite word! LOL


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Um...those are NOT poopy boots! Pah! If those are poopy boots, Snarf has poopy hip-waders. And much dirtier nails, too. :roll:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

And Pliny has poop-armour. Brillo's feets are practically pristine!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL 

Yeah, feet so clean you could eat off of 'em! But... ya wouldn't want to... :lol:

Okay, maybe not poopy boots... more like poopy flip flops? :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

infamousrenie said:


> :Okay, maybe not poopy boots... more like poopy flip flops? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Perfect!


----------

